# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Нужна помощь, маркировка печать Datamatrix из pdf

## AdmRPO

Друзья, всем привет, нужна помощь, получил первые коды маркировки остатков товара, теперь стоит вопрос как их напечатать, скачиваются они в pdf формате лист A4, нужно напечатать на этикетки, помогите. Всем добра!

----------


## Lucky Patcher

качайте в csv и печатайте в 1с через обработку. pdf неудачный формат. на принтер этикеток не сможете вывести.

----------


## djvova1

Магазька вам в помощ!!!! https://magazkat.ru/

----------

